#launchpad-yellow 2011-10-03
<gary_poster> gmb, approved your holiday while trying to work through some mail.  now going to do morning things with children, such as breakfast.  back later
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks. Enjoy breakfast and family things :)
<gmb> (which reminds me: lunch should happen)
<gary_poster> bac, benji, danilos, gmb, call in 2
<bac> ok
<benji> anyone seen this before? "benji.york@canonical.com is not permitted to commit to /home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel" (from a PQM nastygram when I tried to land a branch, I suspect me having to change my GPG key might be related)
<gary_poster> benji, sounds likely
<benji> danilos: I pointed ubuntu one at my notes directories and feel much better now that it's automatically backing them up
<danilos> benji, yeah, I usually have stuff backed up over at my home server, but haven't set it all up yet since I did a fresh install of oneiric last weekend :/
<bac> gary_poster: thanks for the reply to my email.  regarding storm "validators", we are not misusing them...they are being used as intended by the Storm Gods as described here https://storm.canonical.com/Manual
<gary_poster> bac, ah,...darn :-/
<bac> gary_poster: i think they are misnamed though.
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> oy, we're supposed to be CHRing this week, no?
<gary_poster> bac, yes, thanks for the reminder (danilos, gmb, benji)
<gmb> Aha, yes, good point.
<gary_poster> I mean, really, *thanks*.  *a lot*.  *We mean it*
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: gotcha.  next time i'll "remember" later in the week...
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> no no it's good.  better to pay as yougo
<gary_poster> debts are yucky
<danilos> gary_poster, ah, very good point, I'll do my CHR tomorrow morning in twice the amount :)
<gary_poster> danilos, twice the amount you did it today? ;-)
<gary_poster> sounds like a clever plan to me
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, that works as well :)
<danilos> gary_poster, I was originally thinking of "twice the time I should have spent on it", but "twice the time I spent on it" is indeed more clever :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> oh look, CHR...
<gary_poster> CHR was even less productive than useful, but I'm stopping
<gary_poster> gmb, approved expenses
<gary_poster> btw bac and benji, if you notice that the build status stuff looks odd during your CHR run, ask me about it
<bac> ok
<benji> k
<gary_poster> there was something wrong for mine, but I think it is supposed to be ok now
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks for the expense approval. I kept forgetting to submit them in time :)
<gary_poster> heh, gmb, I had 6 :-)
<gary_poster> I shouldn't tell you that ;-)
<gmb> :)
 * gmb goes afk for the evening
<gary_poster> bye
<bac> CHRs...benji did you leave me anything?
<benji> bac: doh!  I left you everything because I forgot.
 * benji sets his CHR alarm.
<bac> sheisse
 * bac amazes himself with his german spelling skillz
<benji> bac: I'll gladly do some of it if you want to divvy it up.
<bac> benji: nah
<bac> what i don't get to danilos can do in the am
<benji> ok
<gary_poster> there's a lot unfortunately, bac & benji.  not for my lack of trying
<gary_poster> bac, approved your expenses
<bac> gary_poster: thanks.  i can't believe i sat on so many
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> user is reporting changing his password has updated his original Launchpad registration date.  odd.
<bac> bye
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-10-04
<danilos> dpm says https://launchpad.net/bugs/867411 is pretty critical and (urgent) for ubuntu translations (posting it here so I remember about it for the call :)
<_mup_> Bug #867411: Evolution translations are not being imported into Launchpad <regression> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/867411 >
<danilos> gmb, were you supposed to be a help contact as well today? :)
<gmb> Oh, balls.
<gmb> danilos: Yes indeed. Thanks.
<benji> Hi everyone.  I'm not really here today (or tomorrow).
<danilos> benji, we'll enjoy it, thanks for reminding us! :)
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb call in 2
<gmb> ack
<bac> ok
<danilos> gary_poster, benji wants no part in it, fwiw
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> gmb danilos where are you?
<danilos> you don't hear me?
<gmb> Oh, hey, skype.
<gary_poster> danilos no we don't
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah
<danilos> gmb, yeah :)
<danilos> hahah, let me go through test call stuff, this should work
<danilos> gary_poster, status on the bug is "in progress" :)
<danilos> chr was very busy today, and dpm approached me with a bunch of LP bugs related to ubuntu translations; he says https://launchpad.net/bugs/867411 is pretty critical and (urgent) for ubuntu translations (in time for the release which comes in 10 days or so)
<_mup_> Bug #867411: Evolution translations are not being imported into Launchpad <regression> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/867411 >
<danilos> gary_poster, I'd like somebody else to work on that
<danilos> because, I'll be, you know, moving...
<danilos> gary_poster, I've asked him to go through escalated process
<danilos> gary_poster, still, since there's probably a week left to get these imported, it might be nice if we pick the bug up even if it doesn't go through escalated process
<danilos> gary_poster, looking into mic issue right away
<danilos> should be good
<danilos> cheers
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, so, skype test call worked perfectly :/
<gary_poster> danilos, weird
<bac> gary_poster: my previous work on bug 828572 is not helpful so that task is really starting from scratch once my other bug lands.
<_mup_> Bug #828572: bugs are marked incomplete_with_response if users or scripts change the status / tags immediately after setting the status <escalated> <ubuntu-qa> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/828572 >
<gary_poster> bac, darn & ok
<bac> gary_poster: and with the migration issues i'm a bit worried about finishing it up by friday since i'll be gone
<gary_poster> bac, oh
<gary_poster> bac, maybe try danilos' task then?
<bac> gary_poster: my suggestion is, should i abandon it and possible work on this translations problem if it is more urgent and more likely to be doable by EOW?
<gary_poster> bac, sounds good to me :-)
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  danilos i'll have a look at it and bug you later with questions
 * bac relocates to town.
<gary_poster> danilos, I did translations yesterday, just so you know you are not alone on that :-) .  there was a buildd issue that ate much of my CHR time yesterday though
<danilos> gary_poster, right, I wasn't even referring to our team, to be honest (seeing entries from 27th, I kind of felt it was mostly that "other" team :))
<gary_poster> :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, I just wanted to let everybody read about it (even non-CHR teams) so when they come to it, they go through the very short docs
<gary_poster> makes sense
<gary_poster> kids -> school, back soon
<bac> danilos: and FWIW doing CHR i'd gone way over on questions and other stuff before i got to translations.  sorry i had to leave it a mess.
<gary_poster> gmb, I can confirm poolie's report about comments=all (js is not there for me, it's just stuff from before).  Looks like a feature flag issue maybe?
<gmb> gary_poster: Indeed. WFM, but the rule is for team:launchpad not team:launchpad-beta-testers. I could've sworn I asked for lp-b-t but I could be wrong. I've added a request for a new rule to LPS; could you approve it so I can ping a losa to get it done?
<gary_poster> gmb, sure, though I'm in ~launchpad, yeah?
<gary_poster> gmb, this is on production, right?
<gmb> gary_poster: Yes. That is odd (yes, this is production).
<gmb> Let's get the rule added and then try and narrow down what's going wrong.
<gary_poster> (of that was beuno not poolie, but anyway)
<gmb> Might be an error elsewhere in the JS.
<gary_poster> gmb, ok can you gimme link to approve so I can be lazy?  Or I can just tell you "yes" :-)
<gary_poster> in which case,
<gary_poster> yes!
<gmb> gary_poster: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/LaunchpadProductionStatus#Feature_Flag_Changes
<gmb> But I'll add your approval
<gmb> Since I'm already there :)
<gmb> Thanks
<gary_poster> gmb, was approving, but I doubt 0 will work.  If losas don't care and will adjust accordingly, then nm
<gary_poster> approved, btw
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay. That could be part of the problem. I'll adjust upwards.
<gmb> Thanks.
<gary_poster> naah, won't be the problem I don't think.  If it is a problem (and maybe it isn't) then it would complain as soon as you tried to put the rule in
<gmb> gary_poster: mthaddon has updated the rules; try refreshing bug 1 and see what happens.
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Confirmed for compscibuntu-bugs> <dylan.NET.Reflection:Invalid> <dylan.NET:Invalid> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GenOS:In Progress by gen-os> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <LibreOffice:In Progress by bjoern-michaelsen> <Linux:New> <Linux Mint:In Progress> <The Linux O
<gary_poster> gmb no luck (get sent to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1?comments=all)
<_mup_> Bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share <iso-testing> <ubuntu> <Clubdistro:Confirmed> <Computer Science Ubuntu:Confirmed for compscibuntu-bugs> <dylan.NET.Reflection:Invalid> <dylan.NET:Invalid> <EasyPeasy Overview:Invalid by ramvi> <GenOS:In Progress by gen-os> <GNOME Screensaver:Won't Fix> <Ichthux:Invalid by raphink> <JAK LINUX:Invalid> <LibreOffice:In Progress by bjoern-michaelsen> <Linux:New> <Linux Mint:In Progress> <The Linux O
<gary_poster> I see no JS errors
<gmb> Hmmm.
 * gmb tries again
<gary_poster> I also see no JS around the link but maybe that's the way it is
<gmb> gary_poster: The link should be green at least.
<gmb> There won't be any JS in the immediate vicinity.
<gary_poster> gmb, no, ixnay on the eengray
<gmb> gary_poster: Aaah, hang on...
<gmb> There are *two* links aren't there.
<gmb> gary_poster: The one at the bottom of the page and the one in the middle of the comments.
<gmb> Which one are you looking at?
<gary_poster> gmb, bottom.  I looked for the middle earlier but it was hard to find
<gary_poster> should I try harder for the middle?
<gmb> gary_poster: So, that's a bug. The bottom one doesn't get JS'd, but the middle one does.
<gary_poster> Ah!
<gmb> gary_poster: Yes. Search for "hidden"
<gary_poster> I see one!
<gary_poster> Lemme try it!
<gary_poster> gmb, expando triangle should be clickable I think
<gmb> gary_poster: Or not there at all, since you'd expect it to stick around if it's clickable (like every other such triangle does) and it won't.
<gary_poster> gmb, look, more comments than I can shake a stick at!  Or even several sticks!  yay!
<gmb> Hurrah!
<gary_poster> oh, good point gmb
<gmb> I'll reply to Martin's email.
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<gmb> And file some bugs :)
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<gmb> (Luckily, these are easy-sh to fix)
<gmb> *ish
<bac> hi danilos, can i talk to you about bug 867411?
<_mup_> Bug #867411: Evolution translations are not being imported into Launchpad <regression> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/867411 >
<gmb> Yay, feedback continues to roll in. Some of it simple to fix, some of it not so much.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> Right, CHR.
<gary_poster> gmb, beuno filed this for you :-P https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/867529
<_mup_> Bug #867529: Dynamic loading comments load on top of page content <regression> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/867529 >
<gmb> gary_poster: Thanks. I'm knee-deep in bac's code at the moment so feel free to file bugs for Andrea's feedback too whilst you're there ;)
<gmb> gary_poster: Can you tag them story-batched-comment-loading please so that I can look them all up easily later?
<gary_poster> gmb, :-) I'll let you know if I do that.
<gmb> :)
<gary_poster> sure gmb, I'll do that for beuno's
<gmb> Thanks.
<bac> gary_poster: i'm stuck getting started on this bug until i can get some guidance from danilos
<gary_poster> bac I saw danilos on launchpad-ops
<danilos> bac, hi, sorry, haven't seen your earlier message (finding bugs left and right when looking into these things)
<bac> danilos: ah, good, you're around!
<danilos> bac, I can chat now if you want
<bac> danilos: does your mic work?
<danilos> bac, give me a min to try it out again :)
<danilos> bac, it does, calling...
<danilos> bac, sorry, ring me when you are ready :)
<bac> it rang then hung up
<danilos> bac, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/+edit
<gary_poster> danilos, I approved your expenses
<danilos> gary_poster, thanks!
<gary_poster> welcome
<danilos> bac, /srv/launchpad.net-logs/scripts/ackee/rosetta
<danilos> bac, added some details to the bug and cleaned up the report
<bac> danilos: thanks!
<danilos> bac, fwiw, just creating simple data and running approver over it worked for me, so it's not the trivial case
<danilos> bac, and actually, that discussion we had seems to have pin-pointed the problem for me: the message jtv removed might indeed be the culprit, since there are two templates when I look at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+templates
<bac> danilos: i see the two evolution templates on that page but don't know the significance of them
<danilos> bac, well, I am guessing that's a problem, one of them has a red background, so that one is "obsolete"
<danilos> bac, basically, it has iscurrent=False and a same directory (po/evolution-2.32.pot)
<danilos> bac, approver can't decide which template to approve a translation for, since they are all in po/*
<danilos> bac, the fix might be to make approver ignore obsolete templates altogether, but also to report on the problem somewhere (though, ubuntu packagers ignore emails from LP translations)
<bac> the red one is obsolete because it is marked as inactive?  "Template is active" on +admin?
<danilos> bac, that's right
<danilos> bac, added a 'make harness' test case where rosetta-approve-imports does nothing at all for me locally, whereas it should
<bac> danilos: could we test your theory by manually changing the translation domain for the obsolete one so there is no conflict and seeing if the auto approve works?
<danilos> bac, yeah, except that *path* is what needs changing
<bac> like po/evolution-2.32obsolete.pot  ?
<danilos> bac, change path from "po/evolution-2.32.pot" to eg. "boom-po/evolution-2.32.pot" and it should work https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.32/+admin
<danilos> bac, nope, directory needs to change
<danilos> bac, (because that's the bit that is conflicting, i.e. approver sees two templates in po/, po/evolution-3.2.pot and po/evolution-2.32.pot, and can't tell to which one do the PO files belong)
<danilos> of course, version numbers 3.2 and 2.32 don't make it easier to see the difference :)
<bac> ok, done
<bac> so the next run (is it hourly) we should see this page reduced?  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/evolution/+imports
<danilos> bac, nope, it should turn these Needs Review entries into Approved, so if you filter that page by 'Needs Review' status, that one will be reduced
<danilos> bac, and I believe approver runs more often, but sometimes it takes a while to process all the files
<bac> ok
<bac> danilos: ok, well perhaps there will be good news after lunch
<bac> currently there are 267 in "NEEDS REVIEW"
<danilos> bac, at the very least, we can move the obsolete template away to eg. null project
<danilos> bac, so, we can solve the problem at hand today, thus making it non-urgent, but it'd be nice to fix this problem with the approver
<danilos> bac, anyway, I am out now, hopefully this puts you on the right track
<bac> danilos: should.  thanks.
<gary_poster> bac, if chr done.  we're about caught up on everything now I think
<gary_poster> oops, that was an aborted message at the beginning, sorry bac
<gary_poster> Intended message was "chr done.  we're about caught up on everything now I think"
<gary_poster> lunch
<danilos> gary_poster, ran into a bunch issues today, how about we actually *talk* tomorrow?
<danilos> gary_poster, ok, off now, tty tomorrow
<gmb> gary_poster: In https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BugRelationships/GaryComments you talk about "Project Group Linking" (under Subfeatures, W.R.T LEP/BugLinking). Where has that term come from? I might be missing something but my reading of BugLinking is basically the "cloning" aspect that I discuss in the BugRelationships LEP.
<gmb> (I think BugLinking is verging on being an implementation proposal rather than a higher-level LEP, fwiw)
<gary_poster> looking gmb
<gary_poster> gmb, First, "Project group" is a bad name, and I'm probably responsible for it.  Sorry for the confusion.  Actually, gmb, you ok for a quick call?
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure.
<gmb> gary_poster: Ready whenever you are.
<bac> gary_poster: did you know your branch is in the QA hot seat?
<gary_poster> bac, no, but I'm trying to get it qa'd now anyway.  It needs losa love.
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<bac> gary_poster: ooo, like bringing down the db?
<gary_poster> bac, yeah :-)
<bac> fun!
<gary_poster> yeah :-)
<bac> gary_poster: danilo and i found a sort-of work around for the translation queue bug, that seems to have worked for evolution by just changing some data.  i'm still trying to figure out the real fix
<gary_poster> bac, cool, so it is less critical, but still worth attention. sounds good
<gary_poster> bye!
#launchpad-yellow 2011-10-05
<danilos> gary_poster, I did a test call and I am ready :)
<danilos> hi, btw :)
<gary_poster> danilos, cool :-)
<gary_poster> hi
<gary_poster> bac benji (not here IIRC) danilos gmb, call in 1
<gmb> ack
<benji> you recall correctly
<bac> hi
<gary_poster> benji, now you've done gone and confused me :-P
<benji> heh
<bac> skypee crashee
<bac> +1 on RT stupidity
 * gmb lunches
<gary_poster> danilos, call @ 20 minutes past the hour, cool?
<danilos> gary_poster, cool
<gary_poster> danilos, but 20 minutes past *what* hour, yes? :-)
<gary_poster> danilos, ready any time
<gary_poster> gimme a call when you like
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, yeah, there are also :30 timezones :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> danilos: i'd like to chat when you get finish with gary_poster
<danilos> gary_poster, https://pastebin.canonical.com/53876/
<danilos> bac, hi
<danilos> bac, up for a call now?
<bac> hi danilos.  i think i figured out the proper place to make the fix.  looks like a change to the call of getSubset in _guessed_potemplate_for_pofile_from_path
<bac> i hadn't found that bit of code yesterday
<bac> danilos: so let's not do a call atm
<danilos> bac, cool, sounds right
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb, confirmed with Francis that Marianna's email was a template: we, and all LP engineers, should attend Budapest if possible (benji will not be able to go, I think).
<gmb> Okidoke.
<bac> gary_poster: ok
 * gmb tries to work out a route that doesn't involve a connection at Schipol
<bac> bring your mittens
<gary_poster> because of security and uzis, gmb?
<gmb> gary_poster: No; Schipol is the luggage-loss capital of Europe :)
<gary_poster> heh ok
<gary_poster> C! H! Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!
<bac> danilos: could you review my branch?  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/bug-867411/+merge/78270
<danilos> bac, heh, sure, it's a short branch
<bac> danilos: yep...and should be unsurprising
<danilos> bac, transaction.commit() is needed for librarian, right?
<danilos> bac, (in tests, that is)
<bac> danilos: i can try to remove it and see
 * bac < lunch
<danilos> bac, oh, it's actually a script run, fair enough
<danilos> bac, r=me, and I am off :)
<gary_poster> lunch/babysitting begins now
<gary_poster> I expect to be gone just over an hour
<bac> gary_poster: you sure get to show off your work today:  https://qastaging.launchpad.net/
<gary_poster> bac, heh, I didn't think about that
<gary_poster> but yes
<bac> gary_poster: i just noticed on my calendar a dentist appt for 8 am tomorrow.  i'll miss the standup.
<gary_poster> ok bac.  hope it goes well
<bac> gary_poster: i'll probably get yelled at...but i always do
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> i really like the floss on a stick.  hygienest does not
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> gary_poster: both branches sent off to ec2 land.  going back to the well.
<gary_poster> great bac thanks
<bac> gary_poster: do you know much about gpghandler wrt host vs public_host?
<gary_poster> no sorry bac
<bac> gary_poster: can you see this link https://launchpad.net/~speed-dreams/+archive/ppa/+admin
<gary_poster> looking bac
<gary_poster> bac Not allowed here
<bac> ok
<bac> wonder why i have super powers
 * bac finishes chr, woo
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-10-06
<gmb> gary_poster: I've got another feature flag request for you to approve on https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/LaunchpadProductionStatus#Feature_Flag_Changes; trying to resolve what mwh and lifeless think is memcache weirdness causing bug 869063
<_mup_> Bug #869063: "Hide comment" link appears for batched comments when the user doesn't have permission to hide comments anyway <story-batched-comment-loading> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by gmb> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/869063 >
<gary_poster> looking gmb
<gmb> Thanks
<gary_poster> gmb, this might have a performance impact IIUC
<gary_poster> qastaging first might be a good idea
<gary_poster> Although...
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm not sure it will, though I'm fine with being cautious.
<gary_poster> do you see why I think it might?
<gary_poster> oh...what is the +batched-comments page gmb?  Just the thing you added?  Also, memcache has "only cache for logged in user flags"
<gary_poster> eh
<gary_poster> "only cache for logged in user" flags
<gary_poster> bac benji (hi!) danilos gmb, call in 2
<gmb> gary_poster: +batched-comments is the HTML fragment view that we call to pull in blocks of comments. This feature change will turn of memcache *only* for that view (it's already turned off for BugTask:+index). The default is for memcache to be enabled.
<gmb> mwh and lifeless think that memcache is causing the "Hide comment" link to show up even when people shouldn't be able to see it.
<gmb> FWIW lifeless has suggested turning memcache off for everything except the frontpage of LP.
<gmb> But I'm not quite ready to go that far :)
<gary_poster> bac is at dentist
<gary_poster> gmb is not on Skype
<gary_poster> danilos is not answering his Skype call :-P
<gmb> gary_poster: Skype just ate my CPU; bouncing it now.
<danilos> haha, can't click on the icon
<danilos> gary_poster, I am trying to click the answer call, nothing happens :)
<gmb> gary_poster I'm online now.
<gmb> vmware and skype were fighting
<gary_poster> gmb skype on my side doesn't see you
<gmb> Oh
<gmb> That's disappointing
<gary_poster> kids -> school
 * gmb -> lunch
<gary_poster> hey danilos.  ready anytime
<gary_poster> danilos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/818230 is interesting.
<_mup_> Bug #818230: LP translations get overwritten by upstream imports <lp-translations> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/818230 >
<gary_poster> benji (no rush), is Robert right that bug 434311 is irrelevant now?
<_mup_> Bug #434311: Please raise CredentialsFileError when file doesn't exist at load() in Credentials class <lazr.restfulclient:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/434311 >
 * benji looks.
<benji> gary_poster: I don't think so (i.e., I think it's still relevant).  Credentials files are still used when the keyring isn't available or doesn't have the creds.
<gary_poster> cool thanks benji.  please add a quick note
<benji> sure
<gary_poster> thx
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, another thing I just found in my notes: lp2kanban, we'll probably want to move the cronjob to someone else :)
<gary_poster> danilos, lol, good plan
<gary_poster> bac, when you get back, could you arrange for that switch with danilo sometime in the next week or so?
<gary_poster> (if you are still willing)
<gary_poster> gmb, call me when you wanna
<gmb> gary_poster: okay, minute or so...
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> hi gary_poster, that took longer than i thought
<gary_poster> bac, still have all your teeth?
<bac> a-ok
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> OK, All my calls for the morning are done.  I'm going to take "lunch" by going for a walk with wife & baby.  Back in an hour.
<bac> danilos: tom is running the rosetta approver on qastaging.  it appears to be working.
<bac> https://translations.qastaging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/evolution/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=all
<bac> started at 270 in needs review
<danilos> bac, cool, qa-ok :)
<danilos> bac, very happy to see that bug finally fixed!
<bac> danilos: just a wee bit too late.  i hope dpm got things sorted out for the build
<danilos> bac, well, the path change you did got the stuff approved pretty quickly afaict
<bac> danilos: yep, for evolution.  i'm not sure if he applied that work around to other projects
<bac> i was never sure of the scope of the problem
<danilos> bac, true, true, oh well, at least the language pack update will contain the fixes
<bac> +1
<gary_poster> A belated CHR is better than none...at least by some measures :-P
<gary_poster> danilos, are you still around?  if so, could you respond to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/572128 or tell me how to do so?
<_mup_> Bug #572128: Ubuntu Archive translations are missing Index metadata file <Launchpad itself:New> <debmirror (Ubuntu):Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/572128 >
<benji> gary_poster: I think I figured out the PQM problem; the PQM config needs to change the "commiters" configuration option to have benji.york@canonical.com instead of benji.york@benjiyork.com.  I suspect I need to file an RT for that, am I correct?
<gary_poster> um
<benji> Boundless confidence.
<gary_poster> maybe, benji?  Try launchpad-ops first
<gary_poster> this is kinda urgent
<benji> sounds good
<bac> benji: do you need someone else to land your stuff?
<bac> my two branches i tried to land via 'ec2 land' got thrown out yesterday due to PGP signature verification problems
<bac> i turned around and used 'bzr lp-land' and they both were accepted.
<bac> weired
<bac> which is the past tense of 'weird'
<gary_poster> I've always wondered!
<gary_poster> benji, when would you like a call?
<gary_poster> I think we said 2, but for one reason or another, it hasn't worked out that way recently.
<benji> gary_poster: how about 1 minute from now (I have to go get my headset)
<gary_poster> sounds good benji
<bac> gary_poster: i'm relocating back to the casa.  can i ping you for our call a few minutes late?
<gary_poster> sure bac
<gary_poster> brb
<gary_poster> b
<bac> hi gary_poster
<bac> call?
<gary_poster> bac one second
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac ok call when ready
<benji> bac: I'm finishing up project review.  You won't have to do that for your CHR round.
<bac> thanks benji
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-10-07
<gary_poster> hiya. bac benji danilos gmb, call in 2
<danilos> hi, ack
<bac> capiche
<bac> gary_poster: can you give me one minute
<gary_poster> bac sure ping when ready
<bac> gary_poster: ready
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> back again, for real
<gary_poster> kids -> school
<gary_poster> ...oh yah, chr.
<gary_poster> chr completely clear.  oh yeah, baby, as my boys would say (not entirely sure where they picked that up)
<benji> Stop! CHR Time!
<benji> bac: I'm doing https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/173562
<bac> ok
<bac> gary_poster: i was not able to find a solution to bug 846163.
<_mup_> Bug #846163: bug filing notice is removed before the user can read it <regression> <ubuntu-qa> <Launchpad itself:In Progress> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/846163 >
<gary_poster> bac, ok
<bac> i tracked it down to code in client.js but couldn't find the actual problem
<bac> i've unassigned the bug
<gary_poster> if you learned something valuable for the next person, please scribble it down bac
<gary_poster> on the bug
<gary_poster> but then remove yourself, and have a nice two weeks
<bac> benji was recently tromping around in that portion of the code so he might be able to figure out what's going on
<gary_poster> ok bac
<bac> i have put notes on the bug already
<gary_poster> I have to run
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> bye
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> bye
 * benji might take a look at that Monday.
